# MOOSE!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

My wife's day of reckoning is fast upon us as moose season opens this friday. Due to a football game against Fargo South friday night we won't be able to go until saturday. We have seen many cows and a couple small bulls. We have two monster bulls sighted but they are 30 miles north of the northern border of our unit. 
If there is anyone out there that has seen or heard of a big bull in M9 in North Dakota, drop me a line. We are still scouting and have a couple more places to check around here but anyone out in the towner, bottno, grandville, rugby areas that have seen any I would sure appreciate it. 
There is a free guided duck, goose, and crane hunt in it for anyone that helps out. I will personally take you.

Now I know some are going to write in and blast me for asking others for help but that is ok, I am not going to read your thread so don't bother.

Ken W. I see you are from bottno, any news on the moose from up there. Bottno is not in our unit but M9 starts just south and west of there.

Also anyone that wants to join in on the hunt be at cenex west in Devils Lake at 5:00 am on saturday morning. The more the merrier.

cootkiller

P.S.
There will be a celebration saturday night at Ganders Pub at woodland resort in Devils Lake whether Melissa shoots one on saturday or not.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Cootkiller,

I was reading your post & getting all worked up, because I saw a DANDY bull this morning, 40 yards from the pavement. Super nice bull. But it is not even nearly close to your unit. This bull was sighted north of Fargo. Good luck, though!!

Nate


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nuts. As in nuts? Inside joke.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sounds like it will be pretty exciting, good luck.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Coot,

So lets hear a little more about this moose. My wife and I got ours a coule years ago and had a blast. How big was he and where did you find him?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Here it goes:

We got up to the farm at about 6:00 am on saturday and went 3 miles north and about 3 east of our farm to where there is a substantial population of moose because of about 400 acres of corn. Lots of tracks and talked to two neighbors who told us that they had been seeing moose everyday. We drove the area for about 3 hours, saw lots of tracks but no moose. At about 10:00 the friend that was with us, I will call him Muffy, made a call to a mutual friend over by Edmore. He was out hunting fowl but we spoke with his dad and he said that there were about 8 moose running around the area the day before and that a guy had shot a Cow the day before. He also told us that he was pretty sure where we would have a shot at one of two bulls in the area.

When we arrived the dad was really nice to us. He didn't just tell us where the moose were, he came along and showed us. The first spot there was no sign of the big boy so we walked a group of trees where he might have bedded down. Nothing. As we were getting ready to move to a different stand of trees to walk we spotted a big black spot walking across a black field. We cruised over and there he was walking about 75 yards from the road. Mrs. Cootkiller hit him with her first shot right behind the shoulder, the .270 150grain nosler partition shell, it passed all the way through breaking the back leg and creating an exit wound.(and we had people tell us a .270 was too small, hogwash)
The moose jumped at the impact and then circled one time. At this point he turned to face her and she hit him square in the brisket. This one rocked him but he was still on his feet and there was a corn field only 100 yards away. Not wanting to walk standing corn chasing an injured bull she put a third shot into him and this one put him down. Muffy and Mrs. Cootkiller proceded to start walking to the bull and at about 20 yards he stuck his head up. Mrs. Coot put the fourth and final round, ending our moose hunt, but not our moose experience. For anyone that has hunted moose, they know, the fun part was just begining. With the help of two old friends and one new friend we dressed, loaded, unloaded, hoisted, cleaned, and reloaded the bull.
We never did get a weight but he measured 36 inches across the middle. No record but Mrs. cootkiller will have a memory on the wall for the rest of our lives.

cootkiller


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats to the whole coot family!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well being in AK and seeing a bunch of moose killed I have to say if it took her 4 shots then your 270 was way too small. One shot One kill for me. Your very lucky that moose did not go for a very long run or charge you and kill you! :withstupid:


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Lets not start questioning Coot's choice of weapons a few days after a successful moose hunt. If you can kill them with a bow then a 270 is plenty of weapon. One good shot will kill him but not drop him in his tracks. Rifle hunters are so used to watching deer drop with one good shot. After a well placed shot if you are willing to wait 5 minutes then he'll lay down. I've seen moose shot with a bow, 30-06, 300mag and with 308 and none of those moose piled up like a whitetail. Coot said that they wanted him down before he went into the big cornfield so that was the reason for the extra shots.

Congrats to Mrs. Cootkiller! I was standing behind my wife when she shot her cow a few years ago and there is nothing like it. The photo session can take an hour! You guys are in for some great eating too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1. She is lucky she was able to get the extra shots.

2. I agree. I have seen bows used and one shot one kill. But only if you capable of a properly placed shot. Did not sound that way to me.

3. I have a bunch of 6 shot steel that will knock down a goose at 40 yards. It most likely won't kill it though. But hey I can knock it down and still get the goose! I guess that is all that matters right?

4. Congrats to MRS Cootkiller on her harvest of a moose. You are in for some great dinners!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Tell the Mrs. Congrats. :beer:

Hope you got plenty of pics.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Want to trade some moose for some goose??? :thumb:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

CONGRATS to Mr. & Mrs. Cootkiller....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the successful hunt! I was wondering if you guys got your moose or not because we spotted a HUGE moose last night that was probably over 50" (No B.S.), and maybe in your zone...not sure.

Jack O'Connor always said the .270 WIN was the best caliber for N.A. big game and used it on everything, including moose.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

a 270 is a great gun (you should have sprinkled more salt on it's tail - so she could have got closer & shot it between the eyes) :roll: :wink: But that would have wrecked a full head mount ---- tell mrs Coot congratulations - (seriously)!!! it is a honor to draw a tag & get a bull. (we want pics)

tell us about after the hunt - usually there are just as many stories about getting those monsters hauled & hung & cut up


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Pork chop,

FYI. Mrs. Cootkillers first shot blew the lungs to smithereens and the bullet actually broke the opposite leg and left a hefty exit wound. The reason for the follow up shots was to end suffering of the animal.

cootkiller

p.s. There was acornfield a short ways away but with the broken front leg there was no way he was getting that far.

By the way, do you let injured game suffer or put them away in a timely fashion, just curious.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats. Please post some pics when you get them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Coot Killer,

First I agree about the 270. I was just going with your comment of .(and we had people tell us a .270 was too small, hogwash). and then you saying that it just broke the leg. I took that as a poorly placed shot and an inexperianced shooter. My opinion is first if your an inexperiance shooter well you should not be shooting animals. Second if your a good shot but not a great shot you may want to beef up your load. Now had you painted a more vivid picture saying where the shot enterred well I would have kept my cakehole shut (ooops I just posted this and then reread CKs post and derrrpp on me as you did paint the picture which makes me a bit of a moron) as I know with a lung shot well the others were for good measure to get the moose deader faster which is a great call on you alls part. I for one try to kill cripples (when it happens) as soon as possible. I don't care if a million geese are coming in. Cripples take first priority. I do apologize and I was not trying to take away the high of your wifes hunt. I am a hardcore waterfowler but I must say when I shot a black bear with my SP 10, well I have never ever felt that much of a high or emotion. No goose or duck ever gave me that feeling (even the neck collars). So like I said and you don't or won't hear me say it often but I am sorry. I just spouted off without having all the info and I probably should have PMd you first. Leo Porcello


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Kudos to you Leo for being able to admit it when you make a mistake.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

CK, tell cootette many congrats. I don't care if it's "like shooting a cow" to some - win the lottery and harvest a nice animal, neat deal all around. Probably the highlight of her Fall, and maybe of her life, at least until she draws a sheep tag :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Also have to say congrats....Don't always agree with some of you posts but I'm envious. I've tried off and on over the years to get a moose License. It's the harvest of the animal that is the goal of the game and fish department....not how hard or easy it is to shoot. What are you going to do with all the meat? Must have been quite a large amount....my wife probably would have said to give much of it away....how big's the freezer you have to buy.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you guys for all the good will. Even though at times I might seem like a total ******* and a jerk, sometimes is takes a feel good story or positive experience to bring us all together again, because like I have said before, we are all in this together as sportsmen.

It was good to see that even Fetch had congrats. (I hope all of you realize that my posts to fetch are meant in a good natured way and not in a cruel manner.)

I will have to notify you all when the steaks are done and have a big ole steak fry. Free amber bock for all.

This experience will stay in Mrs. cootkiller's mind for many years to come. Heck I think I was more exited for her than she was. The look of joy on her face was worth every cent and minute put into the hunt.
cootkiller


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Congrats Coot. I shot a bull in 1987 and they are quite the animal! Good table fare as well. I am glad it was an enjoyable experience all the way around. I only wish my wife would hunt moose!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Coot,
Lissy hit one with her car a few years back didn't she? About time she got to pay one back.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes Dosch she did. A little saturn and the head ended up in the passenger seat next to her. Her getting a tag and killing a bull is Poetic justice if you ask me.

cootkiller


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Coot,

Congrats on the moose! They are huge critters. You are in for some great eating.

For all you who apply for moose but never get drawn...keep trying! Not to rub salt in any wounds, in 1995 I applied for the first time (moose) and drew a bull tag. Anyways, I shot a smallish bull the first day in a blizzard over by Clyde, ND. A school bus driver gave us the tip of a bull crossing the road in front of him that morning. Back then the season opened December 1st. I remember it was 60 dgrees in Bismarck when we left and teens up in Rock Lake.

A National Guard farmer friend who lived in the area helped us haul him out with a front-end loader. The farmers up there are great, everyone wanted to help chase moose. Saw a HUGE bull right after the kill. Figures. I think it would be a blast to hunt them during the rut with a bow.

Keep trying!

f


----------

